# I was one of the last one to finish the test.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know if the others just skipped some questions and turned it in, but almost everyone finished 15 min before time was up. I struggled with 2 problems for a while envetually only not being able to figure out the last one. I just left it blank because the last girl was packing her stuff and ready to leave and I didn't want to be the last one. Although I feel confident about all of my answers, I still feel kinda dumb for literally being the last one to finish. I'll have to wait until they give us back our test and see if 90% of my classmates are smarter than me or not.... :/


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm always the first person to finish tests. In math classes I would literally finish 3 times faster than the second place guy lol.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Remember that you're only in competition with yourself. I always was one of the last people to finish tests in school but that is because I took my time. The teachers/professors give you all that time, why not use it? It's dumb to finish early and then kick yourself later because you could have spent some extra time going over the questions to make sure you didn't misinterpret anything or make some dumb mistake. 

On my Spanish final in college, I literally was the last person to leave the room because that test turned out a lot more difficult than I was expecting. I know a lot of people just gave up and left early.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If being the last to finish a test ensures a good mark, then be the last to finish a test.

If they turn in their paper before you and get a worse mark for it, who's the one who should be questioning themselves, hmm...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm always the first person to finish tests. In math classes I would literally finish 3 times faster than the second place guy lol.


Nerd....:nerd:


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

The time it takes to finish a test means nothing. I've aced tests finishing, bombed tests finishing first and vice versa.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2Milk said:


> I don't know if the others just skipped some questions and turned it in, but almost everyone finished 15 min before time was up. I struggled with 2 problems for a while envetually only not being able to figure out the last one. I just left it blank because the last girl was packing her stuff and ready to leave and I didn't want to be the last one. *Although I feel confident about all of my answers*, I still feel kinda dumb for literally being the last one to finish. I'll have to wait until they give us back our test and see if 90% of my classmates are smarter than me or not.... :/


You are allowed as much time as possible to finish that test. It is better to finish last with a good score than first with a bad one.

NO ONE - not even a lady with a bag, should make you feel like you have to rush. The only one who has that say is the teacher and she would follow the first statement.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I always finish my test really early and it's so awkward looking around the room and realizing that everyone else is still in deep focuses doing their test and you are forced to sit there until someone else gets up and you can go along with them.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I always finshed first but i always failed as well i did not know half the answer i dont know why the teachers got me to do it


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I usually hate finishing behind others but it's not necessarily a good sign that they finished first. Some people just don't bother to check over their answers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was always first. My anxiety always had me rushing through tests. I could of made way better grades.


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

There's a girl in my math class that is extremely smart, and she ALWAYS finishes her test last. Every time. It's because she takes her time and even if she's completely done, she checks her work over and over again until the teacher makes her turn it in. I also have found that the person who always finishes tests first, though assumed to be brilliant, is actually getting a D average. If you finish first, you're probably doing it wrong.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

hailstorm129 said:


> There's a girl in my math class that is extremely smart, and she ALWAYS finishes her test last. Every time. It's because she takes her time and even if she's completely done, she checks her work over and over again until the teacher makes her turn it in. I also have found that the person who always finishes tests first, though assumed to be brilliant, is actually getting a D average. If you finish first, you're probably doing it wrong.


I always check my stuff like 4 times, lol. I don't know why i do it so many times, i guess it all comes back to my low self confidence. Even if the problem is 1+2-8 , i'll check it a few times to make sure it's not wrong.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I always check my stuff like 4 times, lol. I don't know why i do it so many times, i guess it all comes back to my low self confidence. Even if the problem is 1+2-8 , i'll check it a few times to make sure it's not wrong.


That's exactly what I do on tests. I'm paranoid that I might be overlooking some pesky mistakes. Also, even when I'm done with my test, I'll wait a while due to my fear of failing, or people looking at me. I'll check and re-check my tests like a manic. Finishing first is out of the question since I hate that some people glare at you when you finish. I totally understand your situation.


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I always check my stuff like 4 times, lol. I don't know why i do it so many times, i guess it all comes back to my low self confidence. Even if the problem is 1+2-8 , i'll check it a few times to make sure it's not wrong.


I do that too! I actually took a math test this morning and there was a part in which I had to do 1-2 and I had to use a freaking calculator to make sure I was right. I do it because I tend to make small mistakes. Doing it actually has improved my grades.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't think i was ever the last one to finish, but i was definitely one of the last two a few times. It sucks, but someone's gotta be last. And with all the tests that happens in a year or even a week, i don't think anyone in your class or your teacher gives af who's last.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

This was me all through high school, and i hated it, mostly because I was always so slow to think of what the question means and then how the hell to answer it. I overthink everything.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I just relax and write, even if the subject is easy and has very less to write. So I always finish late. But I begin to feel tensed when i see that there are hardly anyone still writing the test, if i look around.


----------



## OneGirlThere (Oct 6, 2015)

*Never Feel Bad*

I too was one who always finished text last. I used to feel the same way. Sooner or later you will realize that it doesn't matter about when you finish, rather it is about getting a good grade. During my high school years I was always tried to take my time to draw out my test to make it seem like I wasn't the first or last to turn in my test.

Later on in college I realized it doesn't matter if I'm the last or even the first one to finish an exam. As long as I felt confident in my performance that was all that mattered to me. I did well on my exams and the extra time I was taking helped me review my answers and gave me comfort I needed. So take your time and don't worry about what others might think. In the end it doesn't matter.


----------



## thxlx59999 (Jul 15, 2021)

2Milk said:


> I don't know if the others just skipped some questions and turned it in, but almost everyone finished 15 min before time was up. I struggled with 2 problems for a while envetually only not being able to figure out the last one. I just left it blank because the last girl was packing her stuff and ready to leave and I didn't want to be the last one. Although I feel confident about all of my answers, I still feel kinda dumb for literally being the last one to finish. I'll have to wait until they give us back our test and see if 90% of my classmates are smarter than me or not.... :/


In my numeracy exam, I was literally the last one to finish the test. i was so anxious doing the test and couldn't really focus. i was so surprised that one girl in our class who was just taking regular math finished 40 minutes before everyone. but now i finally get it. she was probably confident that day, didnt had much on her mind, read and understood the problems without going back and forth, and found easy and clear solutions because she studied hard for it. meanwhile me,i wasn't really happy that day, i had lots of things in my mind and all i can think of while solving was "**** it **** it **** it.. i shouldve studied", i read things again and again until i understood it. i got more and more anxious as more people finished it, and i also got more doubtful of my own intelligence. i felt like the dumbest one in the room, meanwhile others are probably relieved and already relaxing at home. well, in lots of other tests at school, i was also almost always the last one, it bothered me that some people can finish fast and have such higher scores and i still have to spend a lot of time to get atleast a decent score . now though, i realize that maybe they had spent a lot of time before being exposed to the problems, and they just have a talent for it. i was a deep thinker (or so i thought), and everyone else was deep studyer, i was working behind while everyone worked forward, i thought of conceptual things while everyone thought of getting an A+. that's how i realized that maybe, i'm just different, and i need to accept that and improve on it . so now i would say im a bit faster in tests and i get As more often because i do homeworks more often, and also, i took some of my courses online so i could go by my own pace and not have to be anxious every time ).


----------

